# Polizei München warnt: Anrufer geben sich als Polizei aus



## Aka-Aka (6 Januar 2012)

http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...aus.b949562c-02ea-4c2d-9130-abbb0519f4b1.html


> Zunächst meldet sich eine Automatenstimme, die in etwa sagte: "Hier spricht die Polizei. Wir haben eine wichtige Mitteilung für sie - drücken sie bitte die 1“.
> 
> Diejenigen Angerufenen, die nicht sofort wieder auflegt und tatsächlich die "1“ gedrückt hatten, wurden mit einer angeblichen Firma aus Hamburg verbunden. Dort forderte man sie zum Abgleich von Kontodaten auf und wollte diese mitgeteilt bekommen. Angeblich würden Kosten für obskure Datenlöschungen fällig werden.
> 
> ...


Quatsch! Versuchen Sie, etwas über die Anrufer zu erfahren und rufen Sie dann die Polizei an. Denn einige werden darauf hereinfallen und Abbuchungen haben, die man dann zurück verfolgen kann.

tststs, diese Münchner Polizei wieder...


http://www.polizei.bayern.de/muenchen/news/presse/aktuell/index.html/149291

s.a.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...Sofortgewinn49&p=324749&viewfull=1#post324749
_immer ist Walbeck schneller, grummel grummel... der tippt bestimmt mit 10 Fingern_

---
würde mich interessieren, ob überwiegend ältere Leute angerufen werden... Es gab da doch mal so Listen mit "potentiellen Opfern"...


----------



## Goblin (17 Januar 2012)

oder auch nicht....



> Die Kreispolizeibehörde Siegen-Wittgenstein warnt vor einer neuen Betrugsmasche am Telefon. Nachdem bereits in den letzten Tagen die Polizei in Ludwigshafen (Rheinland-Pfalz) auf eine neue Betrugsmasche aufmerksam gemacht hat, warnt nun auch die Kreispolizeibehörde Siegen-Wittgenstein vor der nachfolgenden Betrugsmasche:


 
Quelle

http://eder-dampfradio.de/2012/01/1...-spricht-die-polizei-drucken-sie-die-taste-1/

http://www.wlz-fz.de/Lokales/Blaulicht/Polizei-warnt-vor-neuer-Abzockmasche

http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-...ten/Polizei-warnt-vor-Telefon-Trickbetruegern


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Januar 2012)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...geben-sich-als-polizei-aus.37491/#post-342401


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Januar 2012)

PS: Inzwischen gibt es jede Menge Meldungen solcher Vorfälle. Quer durch die Republik. Von koordinierten Maßnahmen dagegen keine Spur. Business as usual...


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Januar 2012)

Die Kontobetrüger mit der Polizeimasche sind in Wolmirstedt gelandet

http://www.volksstimme.de/nachrichten/lokal/wolmirstedt/736071_Neue-Faelle-von-Telefonbetrug.html

Ob man sich dort noch an die "Pingersezne" erinnert? (Magdeburger Kreisel)?


----------

